# Anyone ever smoked moonrock before?



## Dank Man For Eva (Jul 7, 2017)

If you have ever smoked moon rocks, how was it different from your normal high ?


----------



## BRANDON77 (Jul 8, 2017)

its not, its basically dabbing without dabbing. IMO


----------



## MrTHCCBD (Aug 10, 2017)

It is definitely different. People don't call it the "strongest cannabis in the world" for no reason. They consist of a pinch of bud, covered in hash oil then rolled in kief.

However. overall potency depends on the strengths and synergies of the combined ingredients. A typical moon rock consists of about 50% THC, however there are forms of cannabis with higher concentrations such as Space Dust (99%).


----------



## Kjudah420 (Aug 21, 2017)

YES it was yesterday to be exact some blueberry flavored moon rocks high wasnot different just longer lasting 

I'm peaking right now


----------



## ЯunΣ (Sep 5, 2017)

I tried both Kurupt's Moonrocks and various moonrocks from different clubs. Every single time, they felt ridiculously weak for what they supposedly were (top shelf bud dipped in top shelf honey oil rolled in top shelf kief). I could tell by the taste of almost every single moonrock variation I had that they used midgrade/bammer for every single ingredient (shitty bud shitty wax shitty kief shitty wok) and barely got me lit. i get far more medicated smoking some fire ass nitrogen-sealed weed (the money team from floyd mayweather has bomb ass strains) or some super dank rosin (pref. Raw Garden rosin)


----------



## NC Connoissuer (Oct 2, 2017)

Would rather dab imo and smoke the weed strait up.......deff over rated imo


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Oct 6, 2017)

Haven't tried it.. how does it taste and the effect? is it really strong? is it worth it? lol sorry for too many questions I'm just curious.


----------



## ktmac20 (Oct 11, 2017)

My local producer...Bud bombs! They also make excellent CO2 vape pens!

Tasty and the high is mellow! 

Love legal cannabis!

Cheers


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 25, 2017)

Not yet but I've got one on the way from "Herbaldispatch", a BC, Canada based online supplier. Looking forward to the experience


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2017)

BuzzyGuzzy said:


> Haven't tried it.. how does it taste and the effect? is it really strong? is it worth it? lol sorry for too many questions I'm just curious.


really strong. like they say..like dabs. i just cut small pieces off and smoke in pipe. i always get when available $25/gram. i love it.


----------



## HolyHerb (Oct 27, 2017)

Since they can hide the oil under kief becareful! Lots of poop soup poured on subpar buds. Rarely do they add topshelf kief to topshelf oil to topshelf flower, unless they are keeping it for themselves.


----------

